# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Los técnicos nucleares acusan al CSN de malversación y de cambiar el modelo energético de forma unilateral

## termopar

> *Los técnicos nucleares acusan al CSN de malversación y de cambiar el modelo energético de forma unilateral*
> 
> Creen que el CSN  ha cometido malversación a la hora de emplear recursos públicos en Garoña.
> Aseguran que la ampliación de vida de las centrales nucleares debería haberse llevado a cabo por los partidos políticos.
> 
> La posible reapertura de la central nuclear de Garoña va a dar mucho que hablar en los próximos meses. No sólo por la polémica suscitada por la autorización (y las dudas que existen sobre la posibilidad de que se lleve a cabo); sino también por la decisión adoptada por el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear. El visto bueno a que Garoña continúe sus operaciones -bajo determinadas condiciones- es una novedad en nuestro país, sobre todo porque aplica un nuevo criterio del CSN (hasta ahora inédito) que permite renovar la licencia de una central por un período indefinido con una mera revisión.
> 
> Una situación que no convence a algunos miembros del propio CSN, como Cristina Narbona -que votó en contra de la reapertura-, pero tampoco a los técnicos de seguridad nuclear. Al menos, es lo que ha denunciado la Asociación Profesional que los agrupa (ASTECSN), quienes consideran que el pleno del  Consejo ha podido malversar recursos públicos con el objetivo de evitar que el Gobierno tuviera que asumir un debate político que tuviera un coste para su imagen.
> 
> ...


Referencia: https://www.merca2.es/los-tecnicos-n...ma-unilateral/

----------

